# 801 Statutory Declaration (sponsor) questions



## skinky (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So far this forum has helped me a lot over the years when preparing visa applications with my wife.

Right now we are in the process of putting our 801 application together and as the Sponsor I know that I must write a statutory declaration covering the questions of financial, household, social and commitment.

The Stat dec form provided for the sponsor has very small text boxes and even when I try to edit these I cannot expand the size of the box.
My answers don't fit....
What can I do to change/solve this problem?

Oh, I should add that we are doing this application online.

I hope to hear back soon! And thank you for any information that anyone can give me on this!


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

skinky said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I must write a statutory declaration covering the questions of financial, household, social and commitment.


What did you do for these categories when you lodged your initial application?



> The Stat dec form provided for the sponsor has very small text boxes and even when I try to edit these I cannot expand the size of the box.
> My answers don't fit....
> What can I do to change/solve this problem?


You can write a statement for each of those four categories and upload those. Then, in the box that asks you to describe the social aspects of your relationship type "please see the attached evidence 'sponsor_socialaspects.pdf' statement on the social aspects of the relationship.

It's what we did for our 309. We didn't use those boxes for anything other than telling our CO where that evidence could be located.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

The sponsor doesn't do any online form. You just complete a stat dec and upload it.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/partner-permanent-calculator


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

These boxes are pretty big in that form at the link. You should be able to edit the text size to fit. If you're still having trouble, just write it out in block letters.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I did mine in word because there was no enough room for my big handwriting.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

EH? the 801/100 is a bit different there is a specific stat dec the sponsor fills in.


----------



## skinky (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for the quick replies...

Yeah, my wife is doing the online application and I know that I need to use the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' from the homeaffairs.gov.au website... but the boxes are so small!

I mean, I haven't written a novel for each answer (about a handwritten a4 page for each answer) but I just don't see how I can fit that into the boxes.

So if I shrink the text to fit in the boxes when I type it up it could be really small or illegible..

Or I could shorten my answers, but I already feel like I've left so much detail out of the answers that I don't really want to cut them down any more.



Mish said:


> I did mine in word because there was no enough room for my big handwriting.


Mish - When you say you did yours in word, did you simply use a blank word doc to type up your stat dec or did you convert the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' template in word?

Thanks again everyone.. putting visa applications together isn't the most fun thing in the world and little speedbumps like this only add sprinkles of stress on top of it all.
Anyway, have a great weekend!

OH... last question (there is probably a really easy answer for this but it escapes me)... Question 4 on the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' reads:

"Delete whichever is inapplicable" 
(a) live together; or
(b) live separately and apart on a permanent basis

So how do i 'delete' one of those on the pdf? My wife and I live together so how do I delete option (b)??

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

skinky said:


> Mish - When you say you did yours in word, did you simply use a blank word doc to type up your stat dec or did you convert the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' template in word?


I tried to convert the PDF to word but it didn't work so well. So what I did was download the word doc commonwealth stat dec and then I edited it to be exactly like the sponsor stat dec PDF by putting in all the boxes and questions etc. It made it alot easier &#128512;


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I paid for the upgrade of adobe so I could edit it. might've been $20 or so. 
and at a guess I just put a line through the option that wasn't applicable.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Did people get this certified, and then scan in again to upload to Immigration?

We are just doing the 801 now.

I feel I am back to worrying about little things, and need to double check everything again.


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

JandE said:


> Did people get this certified, and then scan in again to upload to Immigration?
> 
> We are just doing the 801 now.
> 
> I feel I am back to worrying about little things, and need to double check everything again.


Yes, there's a section down the bottom where a person can witness the stat dec. If you're typing it out, then simply print, get it signed, and scan


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> I know that I need to use the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' from the homeaffairs.gov.au website...
> 
> No you don't.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

wrussell said:


> > I know that I need to use the 'Statutory Declaration Partner visa (sponsor) (32 kB pdf)' from the homeaffairs.gov.au website...
> 
> 
> No you don't.


Do you mean that a stat dec is *not* needed, 
or that any stat dec form can be used?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

JandE said:


> Do you mean that a stat dec is *not* needed.
> Yes..........,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

JandE said:


> Do you mean that a stat dec is *not* needed,
> or that any stat dec form can be used?


It is highly recommended to use the partner stat dec on the immigration website, I believe you can use a general stat dec for it though.

It is highly recommended to complete the partner stat dec as well. Not uploading one can result in you being asked for it later, or your a decision on your application being made without one!

JandE you see to be over-thinking things. We've all been there, but try and relax, overthinking and stress can cause unnecessary health issues and mistakes  It will be alright.


----------

